# Lost Trails



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *biff@adan.kingston.net Biff* on *Sun, 16 Jan 2000 19:31:12 -0500*
The following comments were submitted by
Biff biff@adan.kingston.net on
Sunday, January 16, 2000 at 19:31:11
to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Seeking information on Howard S Landon served with cdn Army in HQ RCEME 5 CdnArmd Div 1942-45. Beleived to have served in Holland during that time. Being searched for by M.W. VanWoerkom Groningn. Please pass any info to this e-mail address
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
 http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

